# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آیا با دریافت کد پیگیری ثبت نام نکمبل است ؟

## daniad

سلام دوستان 
یه موضویی یکم گرانم کرده 
من وقع ثبت نام کنکور تو کافی نت ثبت نم کدم ابه همه مراحل هم برسی و نظار کردم و همه چی وکی بود و در آر کد پیگیری شماره پرونده گرفتم و اون صفحه که باید پرینت شه و عکسم روشه هم اومد 
ولی ی بار که رفتم خودم چک کنم اطاعاتو زده بود ثب نام تکیل نشده وقتی تکمیل میشه که کد پیگیی بگیری در صورتی که گرفته بودم 
الان تکلیف چیه ؟ دم کنکور مشل پیش نیاد :/

----------


## zagheh

> سلام دوستان 
> یه موضویی یکم گرانم کرده 
> من وقع ثبت نام کنکور تو کافی نت ثبت نم کدم ابه همه مراحل هم برسی و نظار کردم و همه چی وکی بود و در آر کد پیگیری شماره پرونده گرفتم و اون صفحه که باید پرینت شه و عکسم روشه هم اومد 
> ولی ی بار که رفتم خودم چک کنم اطاعاتو زده بود ثب نام تکیل نشده وقتی تکمیل میشه که کد پیگیی بگیری در صورتی که گرفته بودم 
> الان تکلیف چیه ؟ دم کنکور مشل پیش نیاد :/


منم توی قسمت کد ملی م مشکلی پیش اومده بود هر چی اصلاح میکردم باز مینوشت  کدملی به نظر اشتباه می آید.........خلاصه زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش گفت که :  سایت شلوغه برای همونه و اگر هم کد پیگیری دریافت شده یعنی ثبت نام  شدید......
احتمالا برای تو هم سایت شلوغ بوده

----------

